

The real reason open source startups fail - sisivee
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/12/the-real-reason-open-source-startups-fail/#.aghtb1:SJMh

======
sytse
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9366129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9366129)

